# Help emergency



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

i removed the nestbox but she layed an egg anyway what do i do


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Leave the egg alone. She should be allowed to sit on it if she wants to. If you take the egg away it will just cause her to lay more to replace it. If you have no grate in the bottom of the cage replace it. That tends to make laying on the floor less desirable. Keep the light levels down to less than 12 hours a day. She will get tired of sitting on the egg shortly. The other side of the coin is...if you want her to have the babies put the box back up put a couple of inches of pine shavings and put the egg in there. This will put the bonding process on hold but you might end up with sweet babies!


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

now that the egg is here i don't want it to die


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I'm the first one to say...Go for it!


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

well ok i am going to move it i am worried though i have never done this before


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Even if she doesn't go right to the egg it's ok. She can be off it for days and it's no harm done. Although it would be good if she laid the rest of the eggs in the box


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

i am hope so they both got ten times more aggressive after it was layed


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like they will be protective parents. Do you have the box back up yet? They lay every other day.


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah i already put it back in and they are both in it with the egg


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Perfect. It should be fine then!


----------



## stephlong1988 (Jan 25, 2009)

i really hope so


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A bit of after-the-fact advice - it's good to wash your hands before handling eggs, since the shells are permeable and it's possible for bacteria to pass through. If you didn't wash up before handling this egg there's probably no harm done. I handled all six eggs from Buster and Shodu's first clutch before I learned that freshly-washed hands are important, and it didn't cause any problems.


----------

